# Public Showers



## Team Incredible (Apr 14, 2013)

We have just returned from a few days away in our van and came across the problem of not having a shower for the first time. We think baby wipes are one of the best inventions ever but there comes a time when you need a more thorough wash. We knew we were coming home so were content to be a bit whiffy together  but wondered how others in smaller vans with no showers manage for longer trips. We are really enjoying wild camping and use little water in the van so have no need to really go onto a campsite, apart from to use the shower. We thought of using showers in motorway service stations and sport centres but are there other places with showers available to the public?


----------



## herecomesbod (Apr 14, 2013)

have done it in the past when camping with another 'larger' family.. went to the local leisure centre and booked a badminton court for £8.. the older kids had a game whilst us parents took the younger ones and all got showered, then the older ones had showers while we sat in the cafe for coffee!! there were 12 of us, so a pretty cheap shower really!! and didnt have to worry about the length of time either.. worked very well!! (and the teens enjoyed a game of badminton too!!)


----------



## gaz2676 (Apr 14, 2013)

try the truck stops..... but more important wear flip flops in showers ....in case you stub your toe


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 14, 2013)

Truck stops which provide overnight facilities also have washing facilities. This used to be available as a book sent out for free. Truckstops in England - Publications - Highways Agency
TRUCK STOPS LORRY PARKS TRANSPORT CAFES

Some are listed as day charge free,but be polite and buy something then ask.


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 14, 2013)

A bit cold this weather, but when we had a sb without a shower, John rigged up a garden hose & sprinkler on the back doors attached to a pump and we used to have a five gallon container we poured boiling hot water into about a half full container of cold water.  We fastened a piece of kite fabric using the metal clips that market traders use, between the doors & covered the gap down the hinges of the doors as well.  Used to be lovely when it was sunny.


----------



## novice1968 (Apr 14, 2013)

Leisure centre
sport complex
Swimming pools
Motorway stops ( noticed there are showers , but never use it , )


----------



## marydot (Apr 14, 2013)

Babywipes are virtually just man made fibre soaked in baby oil, so you could save money by wiping with baby oil on a sheet of paper towel.  However, you can't beat a bit of soap and water really.


*Old fashioned flannel-bath.* 
Just fill a bowl with warm water, then use a facecloth to wash top down as far as 'possible', then start at the feet and wash up as far as 'possible', then wash 'possible'! 

Even with our on-board shower, this is what we tend to do, as it saves water, and saves all that mopping up afterwards.

To save water when washing hair, use a 2-in-1 shampoo, rub it into dry hair, then use a jug to rinse.  It works fine.


----------



## scampa (Apr 14, 2013)

Mr 99g said:


> Ar'nt wetwipes great !  i also use them for washing up if needed. Had to smile though reading these posts.* I was reminded of steptoe and son, the bit where he's sat in the kitchen sink wiping himself on the net curtain. I loved that program.* :lol-053:



Here you go sir!.....

steptoe and son sink scene - YouTube


----------



## tanera (Apr 14, 2013)

Best advice is wear your clothes inside out, when you go for a coffee or to the opera then turn them the right way. Saves a fortune on washing and after a week you won't notice the smell - others might but they are probably strangers anyway.


----------



## zipnolan (Apr 14, 2013)

marydot said:


> Babywipes are virtually just man made fibre soaked in baby oil, so you could save money by wiping with baby oil on a sheet of paper towel.  However, you can't beat a bit of soap and water really.
> 
> 
> *Old fashioned flannel-bath.*
> ...



we call this "birdbathing"


----------



## BillyPants (Apr 14, 2013)

Baby wipes aren't oily really and are very effective in cleaning, although brands vary greatly! However, you need soap and water on your skin and hair now and again or it can cause problems. I use a sponge that I got from Bodyshop, a sort of mild scourer on one side and sponge on the other. I also have one of those coir body brushes for when I'm in the shower. I have used public showers all over but tend now to pick a cheap camp site and get water, shower, do laundry, empty and clean cassette, charge batteries and generally take advantage of all the facilities, maximising what I get for my money.
Flannel, sponge, baby wipe dipped in hot water, anything works really.
My camper has a sink in the toilet, and the tap pulls out and turns into a shower head. The problem is cleaning the bathroom afterwards, (It's a wet room) and the fact that you have to heat a whole tank of 10 litres of water, which takes an hour on gas, and what you can't use is wasted. So I've never used it.


----------



## Gemani2 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Shower*

When we had our boat there was no shower..the best thing we ever bought was a 12v shower from maplins. Just fill bucket with hot water, drop in the12v pump and hey presto..a mini power shower. It has really good power and now keep it as a back up on the camper....have seen them on amazon but there are cheap nasty ones about


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 14, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> When we had our boat there was no shower..the best thing we ever bought was a 12v shower from maplins. Just fill bucket with hot water, drop in the12v pump and hey presto..a mini power shower. It has really good power and now keep it as a back up on the camper....have seen them on amazon but there are cheap nasty ones about



We use one of these in the driveaway awning...standing in one of those plastic garden carry caddies so you can pour the water away somewhere sensible afterwards. Works a treat


----------



## kensowerby (Apr 14, 2013)

No problem, buy a solar water heater, a toilet tent and a pump up garden spray, hot water for free, pour hot and cold water into spray unit until the temperature is right, go into tent and have a shower  also works if you just want to wash your hair, used this system with our old V.Duv Spltty, worked a treat

Happy Travels
Regards Ken:wacko:


----------



## frontslide (Apr 15, 2013)

Naked?: in a tall thin tent?? in a lay-by on the A6???:lol-061:


----------



## Andys (Apr 15, 2013)

Caravan and Camping club have a scheme where for I think its £5 you can use all the amenities for 3 hours, so drop grey, empty toilet, fill up with fresh water, have a shower and wash your cloths if you want. Never used it myself but know people who used them a couple of times a week.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 15, 2013)

marydot said:


> *Old fashioned flannel-bath.*
> Just fill a bowl with warm water, then use a facecloth to wash top down as far as 'possible', then start at the feet and wash up as far as 'possible', then wash 'possible'!
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 15, 2013)

Just found this on another site seems good
Motor Homes


----------



## gaz2676 (Apr 15, 2013)

frontslide said:


> Naked?: in a tall thin tent?? in a lay-by on the A6???:lol-061:



mmmmmmmmmm as im rubbing my knees


----------



## Sky (Apr 15, 2013)

When I was fulltiming in a van without a shower years ago, I bought a garden 'pump up' sprayer and one of those outdoor rubber mats.  Then I used to find a layby or off-road style car park, open the rear doors and then reverse against the hedge to use the doors as curtains.  Then I would boil the kettle for some hot water, mix it to the right temperature in the sprayer and then soak myself while standing on the mat.  A good soap up and then a rinse off would leave me feeling squeaky clean.

If I was near a town or village, I'd just find a leisure centre as others have said.  Most of the time I'd get a shower for free, but then some started charging 50p or £1.00.  The odd few wanted more, but I'd just pay to go and have a swim instead; that way I'd get two showers AND a long bath for my money.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 15, 2013)

I get the a beautiful woman to lick me all over (I dream). Just about every motorway service area has a shower, they are nearly always free, but many are in the Gents toilet. They are of a varying standard, depending on when they were last wrecked they are busy in the early evening so best used during the day.


----------



## Team Incredible (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for all your responses, think the pump up garden spray sounds like the way forward, husband not so keen 

Carol


----------



## Byronic (Apr 15, 2013)

Car jet wash is very effective. Avoid the wax phase though, as this can leave you resembling a Madame Tussauds exhibit.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 16, 2013)

antiquesam said:


> I get the a beautiful woman to lick me all over (I dream). Just about every motorway service area has a shower, they are nearly always free, but many are in the Gents toilet. They are of a varying standard, depending on when they were last wrecked they are busy in the early evening so best used during the day.



Hmmm, vivid image of you wrecking gents' toilets with beautiful women...is that what you call a lick and a promise? TOOO much information!:rolleyes2:


----------



## Smaug (Apr 16, 2013)

FWIW, if you are a member of a sailing club (dinghies on a pond will do nicely) there is an accepted tradition that you will be signed in as a guest at any club you visit. Most have showers, all have bars! Some do food on club nights (even if it's only a toasted sandwich or frozen pizza) and some may even let you park overnight if you ask nicely & they have the space. 

It feels brazen to just walk in & say "hello" & at some you have to get past security locks & door cameras etc, but I have generally been welcomed whenever I have done it - altho one or two of the posher "Royal" clubs in big tourist areas (Cowes & Jersey spring to mind) are not so welcoming.


----------



## BillyPants (Apr 16, 2013)

Byronic said:


> Car jet wash is very effective. Avoid the wax phase though, as this can leave you resembling a Madame Tussauds exhibit.



Doesn't the brush leave grit where you really don't want any grit??


----------



## 1978lovebus (Apr 16, 2013)

Even though we have a shower in our van, we do have a back up shower bag/hose thing in black to attract the sun and warm the water, but never used it in the UK (I wonder why), but used it when Im motorcycling around europe in the summer, can buy em from CCC/Towsure and decathlon, theyre about a tenner I think. Very handy to have..


----------



## Tbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Watering can and a "friend" works well. Often less bother than our 12v, which is easier if on your own.

Richard


----------



## Mad Manx (Apr 17, 2013)

I stood in a thunder storm once on a festival campsite in just my swimming trunks :dance: with a bottle of allover body wash


----------



## DrewDunnRespect (Apr 18, 2013)

Mad Manx said:


> I stood in a thunder storm once on a festival campsite in just my swimming trunks :dance: with a bottle of allover body wash



been there dunn that two


----------



## Oasis (Apr 18, 2013)

What is wrong with a good old fashioned strip wash as said before - bowl of warm water, soap and a flannel! You would have to do this if you had a long leg plaster on!!!


----------



## Smaug (Apr 18, 2013)

Just go for a wild swim in a river, lake or the sea! Couldn't be more refreshing.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 18, 2013)

But bloody cold


----------



## rachelc (Apr 18, 2013)

We have a shower in the van but have never used it because of the amount of hot water it requires.  A flannel wash with a kettle of boiling water is more than adequate especially when you are wilding!!  As other posters have said - if you need more go for a swim :rolleyes2:


----------



## Smaug (Apr 18, 2013)

antiquesam said:


> But bloody cold



Wimp. Man up & jump in.


----------



## silverweed (Apr 19, 2013)

We what water I 1ltr plastic bottles left on dash in van. Even in this country the water can get too hot to use. Park the van into the sun and then put up internal screens to keep the rest of the van cool. Works a treat. I then put water into sink and use a cup to pour it over me, lather up and the use cup to pour and rinse. We have so often found a quiet spot and stood out side whilst the other stands on the van steps and pours the water straight out of the bottle over the other. We keep about 6 bottles for this. Quick, cheap and easily replaceable and no wet shower room to dry


----------



## Sky (Apr 19, 2013)

rachelc said:


> We have a shower in the van but have never used it because of the amount of hot water it requires.



I find my shower is very good and two of us can shower on a tankful of water.  Of course, you can't treat it like a home shower; you have to wet yourself, turn the tap off and have a good soap-up and then turn the tap on again to rinse off. 

It's certainly a lot easier than trying to find a pond or river that's safe or clean enough to swim in (in the UK at least).

The flannel and bowl method saves a lot of water though, so I alternate between that and the shower.  It reminds me of when I was a kid - sharing bath water and standing in front of the fire while mum washed us.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 19, 2013)

silverweed said:


> We what water I 1ltr plastic bottles left on dash in van. Even in this country the water can get too hot to use. Park the van into the sun and then put up internal screens to keep the rest of the van cool. Works a treat. I then put water into sink and use a cup to pour it over me, lather up and the use cup to pour and rinse. *We have so often found a quiet spot and stood out side whilst the other stands on the van steps and pours the water straight out **of the bottle over the other.* We keep about 6 bottles for this. Quick, cheap and easily replaceable and no wet shower room to dry






We tried that once and found that the people on the next pitch weren`t too keen and complained to the Wardens :scared:


----------



## Smaug (Apr 19, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> We tried that once and found that the people on the next pitch weren`t too keen and complained to the Wardens :scared:



Try some of the wild spots - especially the ones known for dogging . . . They probably won't complain there.


----------



## maxi77 (Apr 19, 2013)

As a child we had a cottage for holidays where the water supply was one outside tap with no electricity, we made do for weeks at a time with a bowl and a flannel and the occasional dip in the river or natural shower when it rained heavily. As a submariner I survived for weeks without a shower, but when every one is the same it isn't a problem, and clean people are really smelly. As a yachtie we managed on a combination of stopping at marinas (the equivalent of a camp site) and in some places found local facilities, some places the public toilets have showers, or a trip to the local sports center. On the last boat we had a shower but never used it and the emergency black bag shower was sold with the boat unused.


----------

